# Colson Flyer motobike help please



## npence (Aug 18, 2010)

I need help getting a close up pic of the tank decal on a Colson flyer. any help would be great and if you have a tank for sale for this bike would be even better. Thanks, Nate



[/url]


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 18, 2010)

These are the best pics I could find not the highest res.


----------



## npence (Aug 19, 2010)

I seen those on Daves Vintage Bicycle web page too. just wish I could great a better quality pic of the Tank Decal. Thanks


----------

